# Gentoo auf Notebook

## TheDodger

Ich versuche seit SO auf meinem Notebook Gentoo zu installieren.

Ausgehend von stage2 bin ich beim compilieren von XFree gescheitert, also probiere ich das ganze noch einmal, diesmal ausgehend von stage1.

Mittlerweile bin ich auf auf stage2 angekommen und das ganze soweit fertig konfiguriert ... nur habe ich Probleme mit dem PCMCIA Kram.

In der Doku steht dazu :

```

Wenn Sie eine PCMCIA Karte installiert haben, prüfen Sie, ob die Einstellungen in der Datei /etc/init.d/pcmcia Ihrer Konfiguration entsprechen ...

```

Nuuur ... ich habe diese Datei überhaupt nicht!  :Sad: 

Sie existiert einfach nicht, also wird der PCMCIA Kram beim Start nicht gestartet.

Wie kann ich die jetzt noch kriegen?

Ein emerge rsync hat mir auch nicht weitergeholfen, auch das erneute emerge'n von pcmcia-cs nicht ...

wo versteckt sich die verflixte Datei?

----------

## hopfe

Wenn das emerge pcmcia-cs erfolgreich war, müßten eigentlich zwei "pcmcia" Dateien vorhanden sein, eine für die Einstellungen unter  /etc/conf.d und das Script in /etc/init.d.

Bei mir gab pcmcia-cs einen Fehler weil ich PCMCIA im Kernel nicht deaktivert hatte.

----------

## TheDodger

Die in conf.d wurde auch angelegt, mir fehlt noch immer die in init.d ...

Und das Problem mit den Kernel hatte ich beim ersten Mal auch, doch da hatte ich die /etc/init.d/pcmcia Datei

----------

## hopfe

Hier ist der Inhalt meiner /etc/init.d/pcmcia

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/pcmcia-cs/files/pcmcia.rc6,v 1.6 2002/04/27 23:34:20 bangert Exp $

RUN=/var/run

SC=${RUN}/pcmcia-scheme

cleanup()

{

   while read SN CLASS MOD INST DEV EXTRA ; do

      if [ "x${SN}" != "xSocket" ] ; then

         /etc/pcmcia/${CLASS} stop ${DEV} 2> /dev/null

      fi

   done

}

start() {

      local modules_loaded

   local code

   # Scheme is set for the /etc/pcmcia/shared script

   if [ -n "${SCHEME}" ] ; then umask 022 ; echo $SCHEME > ${SC}

   else umask 022 ; touch ${SC}

   fi

   # clean up any old interfaces

   if [ -r ${RUN}/stab ] ; then

      cat ${RUN}/stab | cleanup

   fi

   # if /var/lib/pcmcia exists (and sometimes it gets created accidentally if you run

   #  pcmcia-cs apps w/out the proper flags), then it will really confuse the process

   if [ -d /var/lib/pcmcia ] ; then

      rm -rf /var/lib/pcmcia

   fi

   if [ -z "`fgrep  ds /proc/modules`" ] ; then

      modules_loaded="0"

   else 

      modules_loaded="1"

   fi

   ebegin "Starting pcmcia"

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /sbin/cardmgr -- -s ${RUN}/stab ${CARDMGR_OPTS}

   code=$?   

   if [ $code -gt 0 -a $modules_loaded -eq 0 ] ; then

      einfo "cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA"

      einfo "loaded, either as a module or built into the kernel"

   fi

   eend $code

}

stop() {

   if [ -w ${SC} ] ; then rm -f ${SC} ; fi

   ebegin "Stopping pcmcia"

   start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/cardmgr.pid --retry 5

   eend $?

}

```

Wahrscheinlich kannst du ihn 1:1 übernehmen.

----------

## TheDodger

Danke!  :Smile: 

Wer ich übernehmen, sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin

[edit]

so, jetzt läuft's  :Smile: 

ich muß es zwar noch per hand starten ... obwohl ich das via 'env-update add pcmcia default' hinzugefügt habe, aber das Problem lös ich schon  :Smile: 

[/edit]

----------

## hopfe

um es automatisch zu starten mußt du ein

```

rc-update add pcmcia default

```

machen. env-update  verwendet man um die Einstellungsdateien im Verzeichnis /etc am neuesten Stand zu halten.[/code]

----------

## TheDodger

Ja ... das ist nach fast einem Monat auch klar  :Smile: 

Es läuft ja schon ...

----------

## ajordan

Was hastn fuern Notebook? Ich habe inzwischen recht erfolgreich ein Kernelmodul fuer PowerNow! getestet. Die Wirkung ist recht erstaunlich: Beim compilieren vom gcc3.2 (load bis 2,4) steigt bei 700MHz die Temperatur nicht ueber 62°C, waehrend sie sonst bei 1200MHz gerne mal die 80°C-Marke ueberschritten hat.

Bei Interesse: http://www.nervous.it/hw/linux_aspire1300xv.html#PowerNow

Alex

----------

## hopfe

Ich habe eine Fujitsu-Siemens Lifebook C1010 mit den einen PIII 1066 Mhz und 640 MB PC100 und 20GB HD. 

Mein einziges Problem ist, das ich den PCMCIA Slot nicht ans laufen bekomme.  Egal welchen Treiber ich verwende egal ob Kernel oder pcmcia-cs, sobald ich das ds-modul lade steht die ganze Kiste.  Habe es unter Suse 8.0 mal geschafft es ans laufen zu bekommen,  jedoch mußt ich dann auf das Powermanagement verzichten. 

@TheDodger: Hab mir schon fast gedacht das es inzwischen läuft, wollte es nur für den Fall der Fälle nochmal posten.

----------

## jay

Wenn Du ACPI erfolgreich im Kernel hast, ist dieser Daemon auch eine feine Sache. Im normalzustand wird dann nämlich ein Mobile Prozessor runtergetaktet und nur bei Bedarf hochgeschaltet. Spart unheimlich viel Strom.

Der Link:

http://gpsdrive.kraftvoll.at/speedstep.shtml

----------

## ajordan

Auch wenns auf der Website so angepriesen ist, mit AMD mobile Athlons funktioniert das autospeedstep nicht. Der RTDVS-patch fuer 2.4.x und 2.5.x kernel ist relativ neu und beinhaltet auch noch keine Automatik. Immerhin kann man aber schon mal per Hand die Frequenz heruntertakten (das allein ist nichtmal neu) und viel wichtiger, damit die CoreSpannung der CPU senken.

Alex

----------

## TheDodger

Um wieder zum ursprünglichem Thema zurückzukehren ...  :Very Happy: 

Jaaa, ich hab wieder ein Problem.  :Sad: 

Da hab ich mir einen aktuelleren Kernel rausgesucht und das ganze Prozedure noch einmal durchgeführt ... aber jetzt wird mein Netzwerkdevice nicht gestartet.  :Sad: 

Die Module werden wunderbar geladen, der cardmgr wird auch gestartet, doch das war's auch schon.

Es wird kein eth0 erzeugt und somit ist das ganze mehr als schwachsinnig.

Keinen Plan, woran das jetzt wieder liegen kann ...

Und die Härte schlechthin ... ein Downgrade auf den alten Kernel funktioniert genausowenig.

*schnief*

Und gerade heute brauch ich das Ding ...

----------

## TheDodger

Um wieder zum ursprünglichem Thema zurückzukehren ...  :Very Happy: 

Jaaa, ich hab wieder ein Problem.  :Sad: 

Da hab ich mir einen aktuelleren Kernel rausgesucht und das ganze Prozedure noch einmal durchgeführt ... aber jetzt wird mein Netzwerkdevice nicht gestartet.  :Sad: 

Die Module werden wunderbar geladen, der cardmgr wird auch gestartet, doch das war's auch schon.

Es wird kein eth0 erzeugt und somit ist das ganze mehr als schwachsinnig.

Keinen Plan, woran das jetzt wieder liegen kann ...

Und die Härte schlechthin ... ein Downgrade auf den alten Kernel funktioniert genausowenig.

*schnief*

Und gerade heute brauch ich das Ding ...

----------

